# Handy - Abofalle



## GegenAbzocke (22 Dezember 2012)

Hallo!! =)

Heute Nacht wurde ich opfer einer Handyabofalle. Mir wurde auf einer Erotikseite ein Abo angedreht, welches ich natürlich nicht wollte.
Ich bekam unverzüglich eine SMS, in der mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass mein Anbieter mir 4.99 abgezogen hat. Dieser Betrag ist wöchentlich fällig.

Ich war natürlich geschockt und habe mich sofort im Internet erkundigt.

Ich gelang erneut auf diese Seite, wo ich meine Abos verwalten konnte. Ich habe dieses Abo sofort beendet und bekam diese SMS:

"Sehr geehrter Kunde, Ihr Handy-Videoflatrate-Abo für diese Nummer wurde soeben mit sofortiger Wirkung wunschgemäß beendet. Platinummobile GmbH."

Jetzt stelle ich mir 2 Fragen.

1: Das Geld ist weg, ist mir klar. Aber: Die erste SMS wo mir das Abo angedreht wurde , dort wurde eine "IN-telegence GmbH" erwähnt. In der zweiten ist es die "Platinummobile GmbH".
Was hat das zu bedeuten??

2: Werde ich nun aufgrund dieser zweiten SMS (die zweimal vershcickt wurde) in Ruhe gelassen oder können die mir nächste Woche wieder wa abbuchen .. oder noch schlimmer, mir in einigen Monaten mit einem lächerlich hohen Betrag drohen??
Ich möchte mir diesen ganzen Stress gerne ersparen und behalte die beiden SMS natürlich, da mir dort genau gesagt wurde, dass das Abo beendet sei.


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2012)

GegenAbzocke schrieb:


> Die erste SMS wo mir das Abo angedreht wurde , dort wurde eine "IN-telegence GmbH" erwähnt. In der zweiten ist es die "Platinummobile GmbH".
> Was hat das zu bedeuten??


Über Intelegence wird gebucht und Platinummobile ist der Anbieter. Kann aber auch sein, dass du gleich zwei Abos hast.


----------



## GegenAbzocke (22 Dezember 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Über Intelegence wird gebucht und Platinummobile ist der Anbieter. Kann aber auch sein, dass du gleich zwei Abos hast.


 
Dann würde ich noch gerne einen Versuch starten, um bei In-telergence mein Abo zu kündigen, sofern es dort auch eins gibt. Dazu muss ich diese Numemr anrufen.

*0800 0000 709*

Ist das eine Gratis-Nummer?? 0800 sollte in Deutshcland gratis sein, habe ich gehört.


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2012)

Wenn du in D bist, ja - ist gratis! Aus dem Ausland kann es sein, dass die Nummer gar nicht geht.


----------



## GegenAbzocke (22 Dezember 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn du in D bist, ja - ist gratis! Aus dem Ausland kann es sein, dass die Nummer gar nicht geht.


 
Hi, danke für die schnellen Antworten!! =))

Ich habe nun angerufen und der "Roboter" teilte mir mit, dass ich keine Abos habe. Hoffentlich stimmt das auch so!!

Dann werde ich jetzt mal Base anrufen und die Drittanbieter sperren lassen!


----------



## Blackshadow0841 (15 Januar 2013)

Hallo, hatte das gleiche problem. Ich hab dann bei der nummer angerufen, musste 2 zahlen eingeben und dann hab ich eine bestätigungs-sms bekommen in der drin steht : Sehr geehrter kunde, Ihr handy-abo für diese nummer wurde soeben mit sofortiger Wirkung wunschgemäss beendet. platinummobile GmbH


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2013)

Blackshadow0841 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter kunde, Ihr handy-abo für diese nummer wurde soeben mit sofortiger Wirkung wunschgemäss beendet. platinummobile GmbH





catch23 schrieb:


> *AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*
> 
> Das erinnert mich an eine Geschichte, die mir letztes Jahr passiert ist. Ich war in der Fußgängerzone und wollte gerade Geld in den Zigarettenautomat werfen. Da kam jemand von hinten und hat mir einen 5-Euro-Schein aus dem Geldbeutel geklaut. Ich bin ihm hinterher, er setzte sich in ein Café. Ich rufe die Polizei. Da steht er auf und klaut seinem Tischnachbarn 5 Euro. Ich rufe noch: "Hey, der klaut ihnen gerade 5 Euro", aber der hat nicht reagiert. Dann kam die Polizei. "Ja", sagten die Beamten, "das ist der 5-Euro-Olaf, der klaut allen möglichen Leuten 5 Euro". "Was, sie kennen den?", fragte ich. "Warum wird er nicht festgenommen?". "Naja", sagte der Polizist, "wenn wir ihn festnehmen wollen, behauptet er, dass er Fritz heißt". Aha. Ich wollte protestieren, aber da meinte der Polizist: "Wir schreiben sie jetzt einfach in die Olaf-klaut-nicht-mehr-Liste, dann darf er ihnen keine 5 Euro mehr klauen".
> Ich ging nach Hause und freute mich. Seitdem hat er mir keine 5 Euro mehr geklaut. Aber gestern, da kam wieder so einer, der klaute mir gleich 10 Euro. Als ich die Polizei rief, da waren die Polizisten total sauer und meinten "Machen sie uns nicht so viel Arbeit, Mensch. Wir schreiben sie jetzt einfach in die Taschendiebliste, dann klaut ihnen der 5-Euro-Olaf keine 5 Euro mehr und der 10-Euro-Hans keine 10 Euro mehr".
> ...


 
genial.


----------



## James (7 April 2013)

Kann mir einer erklären wie ich genau dieses Abo kündigen kann. Danke im voraus für eure Mühe gruss


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2013)

Ich gebe die Frage an die Fachabteilung weiter ...
Vielleicht kann man dort was mit Deinen Informationen anfangen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2013)

zu Deutsch: James, von welchem Abo sprichst Du?


----------



## miro (12 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ich bin leider auch ein opfer von platinummobile geworden und würde gerne wissen wo?ihr was? hingeschickt habt damit ihr
diese kündigungs sms bekommt..oder wie ich das am leichtesten kündigen kann ohne viele daten von mir angeben
zu müssen.
Wenn es geht so schnell wie möglich...
Ich danke im vorraus


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2013)

Sag mal, wie findet ihr ohne Blindenhund den Schalter zu eurem Handy?
Einmal Google bemüht und was kommt an zweiter Stelle?
Du wirst es nicht erraten!
Doch?

http://www.platinummobile.de/de/support.html


----------



## miro (12 Mai 2013)

Das habe ich schon längst gemacht nur leider wird mir auf der seite nichts angezeigt
nachdem ich diesen pin bekommen habe..


----------



## miro (12 Mai 2013)

Aber ich hab die oben genannte nr angerufen und es hat so geklappt..eine bestätigungs sms kam auch
Danke trotzdem für die hilfe


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2013)

miro schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon längst gemacht nur leider wird mir auf der seite nichts angezeigt
> nachdem ich diesen pin bekommen habe..


Dann wäre es nicht schlecht solche Erfahrungen mit zu schreiben ...
... dient der Lösungsfindung ungemein!


----------



## samy (17 Juni 2013)

https://webbilling.in-vas.de/subscription/

da muss man richtig kündigen, handy nr. eingeben dann kommt sms,dann kommt pw...pw eingeben und kündigen....sms bestetigung...


----------



## gerold (20 Juni 2013)

servus hallo

hab auch so ein abo bekommen.
wie auch immer ich da rankam.
kündige jetzt.
jetzt aber die frage wie bekomme ich die knappen 10 euro wieder

die nmachen das doch zu tausends und machen uns den reibach

grüße gerold


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2013)

gerold schrieb:


> jetzt aber die frage wie bekomme ich die knappen 10 euro wieder


Das ist ganz einfach von Teleton erklärt und steht hier: _Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter_


----------



## yoow (23 Juni 2013)

wie kann man das denn kündigen? o: 
&' vorallem wo? o:


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2013)

Heißer Tip:
Hier lesen, da steht schon alles....


----------



## TectRoyal01 (1 Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe gerade den Artikel "Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter" gelesen und mir die verschiedenen Varianten der Reaktion bei Abofallen am Handy angesehen. Nun gehöre ich zu den streitbaren Geistern und sehe, trotz Gutschrift des Providers, nicht ein, dass man so etwas ungestraft hinnehmen soll. Gibt es eine gangbahre rechtliche Möglichkeit, gegen dieses Verhalten der verschiedenen Provider vorzugehen? Wer würde sich an einem Verfahren beteiligen, wer kennt einen Anwalt, der eine solche Klage durchziehen will?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antwort

TectRoyal01


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juli 2013)

Hmmm nach einer Gutschrift sehe ich keine rechtliche Handhabe mehr, dagegen einzuschreiten, da im Vorfeld ja durchaus von einer "legalen" Geschäftsbeziehung auszugehen ist und nach der Einrede und Gutschrift ja praktisch das "fehlerhafte" Vertragsverhältniss korrigiert wurde.
Wegen was soll dann noch gestritten werden? Unerlaubten Vertragsirrtum??.. das ist keine Straftat.
Zivilrechtlich bist du bereits entschädigt worden.
Betrugsversuch? Na das beweise mal, das da ein Betrug beabsichtigt war.

Hier wirst du höchstens noch Geld zusätzlich los, ohne ein wirkliches Ergebniss zu erzielen...
Halt doch....... eins kannst du erreichen... Einen Lachanfall und Händereiben bei allen anderen beteiligten Personen


----------



## peter s (2 Juli 2013)

GegenAbzocke schrieb:


> Dann würde ich noch gerne einen Versuch starten, um bei In-telergence mein Abo zu kündigen, sofern es dort auch eins gibt. Dazu muss ich diese Numemr anrufen.
> 
> *0800 0000 709*
> 
> Ist das eine Gratis-Nummer?? 0800 sollte in Deutshcland gratis sein, habe ich gehört.



ja es hat geklapt


----------



## PaulPetro72 (30 August 2013)

Platinummobile.de Platinimmobile GMBH via Base.de eplus.de ist Beraubung Plünderung Raub
If you receive SMS like me from PlatinumMobile GMBH about charging your account it is :
robbery, looting, грабеж, мародерство, plunder, Beraubung, Plünderung, Raub

If you want to cooperate to hire layer after please contact me, because alone i can’t take away stolen from me money. ***

[Modedit by Hippo: Kontaktdaten entfernt. Nutzungsbedingungen beachten]


----------



## bmw3er2011 (19 September 2013)

Hey leute sit das dan acuh wirklich beendet oder ?? weil dast sit echt kake diese masche und will mir da echt sicher sein ??


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2013)

Versuch macht kluch ...
Hellsehen gehört nicht zum Serviceangebot dieses Forums!


----------



## m!ch! (19 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen und willkommen im Club!
Bin nun auch einer von Euch, leider. Und sehr entäuscht. Habe dieser suspekten GmbH eine mail geschrieben, meinen Unmut über deren Geschäftsgebahren ausgedrückt und mein Geld zurück gefordert. Ob das nun funktioniert, ich werd's ja sehen... Bei der Telecom hab ich sofort Drittanbieter sperren lassen, die wohl einzige Chance, in Zukunft solchen Strolchen zu entkommen.
Laßt Euch nichts gefallen!


----------



## aGast hier (3 Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute mich hat es auch erwicht und ich kann binn auch auf deren Seite gegangen um den mist zu kündigen aber ich konnte nur die Seite neu laden mehr nicht bitte Hilfe


----------



## Hippo (4 Oktober 2013)

AGB lesen und entsprechend handeln


----------



## aGast hier (4 Oktober 2013)

Sry hilfe ich Blick da nicht durch


----------



## Hippo (4 Oktober 2013)

Welcher Anbieter?


----------



## a Gast hier (4 Oktober 2013)

Blau.de

Auf der Seite steht immer user Session expired und ich soll die Seite noch ma laden bringt aber nichts ????

Ok Sry für die Panik ich hab jetzt den mist gekündigt also laut deren sms ist das auch so???


----------



## Hippo (4 Oktober 2013)

Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere!
Wenn die das bestätigen wirds wohl so sein.
Und mit Anbieter war nicht Dein Telefonprovider gemeint sondern der Abotaschendieb


----------



## aGast  hier (5 Oktober 2013)

platinummobile.de und ich hab jetzt noch eine sms bekommen das in meinen persönlichem kundenbereich eine Rechnung zum download bereit liegt was genau ist damit gemeint? das das Abo noch gültig ist ?(diese sms hab ich von blau de erhalten).


----------



## Hippo (6 Oktober 2013)

Unsere Fachabteilung ist gerade auf Fortbildung ...
Von blau.de solltest Du auch eine Kontaktadresse von platinummobile bekommen habe.
Dort zu fragen dürfte erstmal zielführender sein.


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2013)

http://eplus-gruppe.de/verbraucher-und-jugendschutz/#Premium-Dienste


> Platinummobile GmbH
> Gewerbering 8
> 22113 Oststeinbek
> Email: [email protected]
> ...


Siehe auch:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


----------



## Handyklau (18 Oktober 2013)

Hi,
angeblich wurde von meinem Handy ganz bewusst durch mehrmaliges Bestätigen ein Video-Abo für "Geile Ärsche" (FSK16) abgeschlossen. Mag sein, ich benutze mein Handy nicht selbst. Wenn man sich an die Hotline wendet wird das Gespräch beendet, sobald die erfahren, dass das Handy von meiner 12-jährigen Tochter genutzt wird.
Erste Frage: Wie kann es sein, dass eine 12-jährige kostenpflichtige Abos für FSK16 abschließen kann ohne dass die Identität überprüft wird?
Zweite Frage: Wie krieg ich jetzt mein Geld wieder? Wenn ich denen sage, dass ich die Abos abgeschlossen habe, kann ich zwar stornieren aber muss alle Kosten bis heute bezahlen, wenn ich sage, das war meine Tochter, legen die auf und das Abo läuft weiter.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Oktober 2013)

1. Es ist eine Identitätsprüfung gelaufen. Du hast den Vertrag abgeschlossen und hast dich dabei als Volljährig geoutet.
    Insofern kann der Anbieter nichts dafür, wenn du dein Handy an unter 18jährige weitergibst. Da musst du dann selbst aufpassen.

2. Hier ist zu prüfen, wie der Abovertrag zustande gekommen ist.
    Wenn es tatsächlich eine mehrfache Bestätigung des Abos und deren Kosten gab und auch durchgeführt wurde, gibt es kaum die
    Möglichkeit, das Geld zurück zu verlangen. Hier könnte man höchstens auf Kulanz hoffen, die aber seltenst gewährt wird, wenn alles
    nach rechten Dingen zugegangen ist.

War das aber ein untergeschobenes Abo mit z.B. riesengroßen Hinweisen ala *Kostenlos* und irgendwo auf Seite 352 in Mikroschrift darauf hingewiesen wird, das es dann ein kostenpflichtiges Abo ist, kannst du dagegen angehen.

Da erste was du machen solltest, ist das laufende Abo zu kündigen und bei deinem Telefonanbieter eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen. Dann kann in Zukunft deine Tochter nichts mehr an außertelefonatischen Kosten verursachen.


----------



## Handyklau (18 Oktober 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
zu 1.: Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Natürlich ist es mein Handyvertrag und ich habe mich identifiziert - meine Tochter hätte ja auch keinen Vertrag bekommen. Aber sie kann ja auch nicht einfach von meinem Computer aus ins Internet gehen und ohne Identifizierung irgend etwas einkaufen, nur weil der Computer mal mit meiner Kreditkarte bezahlt wurde oder der Internetanschluss auf meinen Namen läuft.
zu 2.: Das wird sicher so laufen wie bei allen anderen hier auch: Der Anbieter wird irgendwelche Protokolle vorlegen, die anzeigen, dass zwei mal auf irgendetwas geklickt wurde und ich kann nicht nachweisen, dass das eigentlich nur das Schließen Fenster war . Ich traue meiner Tochter ja durchaus einige zu, insbesondere dass sie vielleicht irgendwelche Bestätigungsmails einfach gelöscht hat, aber dass sie bewusst klickt "Ja, ich will für 6,99 € 'Geile Ärsche' angucken" - das nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Teleton (18 Oktober 2013)

> Wenn es tatsächlich eine mehrfache Bestätigung des Abos und deren Kosten gab und auch durchgeführt wurde, gibt es kaum die
> Möglichkeit, das Geld zurück zu verlangen


Selbst dann nicht. Ich kenne keinen einzigen Anbieter der eine ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung verwendet. Es scheint Teil des Geschäftsmodels zu sein auf lästige Belehrungen zu verzichten mit der Folge dass alle diese Verträge "ewig" widerrufen werden können.


----------



## Hippo (18 Oktober 2013)

Guggst Du da
Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## BenTigger (18 Oktober 2013)

Handyklau schrieb:


> zu 1.: Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Natürlich ist es mein Handyvertrag und ich habe mich identifiziert - meine Tochter hätte ja auch keinen Vertrag bekommen. Aber sie kann ja auch nicht einfach von meinem Computer aus ins Internet gehen und ohne Identifizierung irgend etwas einkaufen, nur weil der Computer mal mit meiner Kreditkarte bezahlt wurde oder der Internetanschluss auf meinen Namen läuft.



Und doch kann deine Tochter an deinem Laptop etwas auf deine Rechnung kaufen.
Die Angabe deiner Adresse reicht und wenn sie sich mal die Kreditkartendaten abgeschrieben hat, dann auch auf Kreditkarte.
Hypothetisch gesehen..
Ist dann zwar ein Problem für den Verkäufer, weil er dann nachweisen muss, dass du es warst.

Deswegen nehmen seriöse Anbieter auch gerne mal bei hochwertigen oder jugendgefärdenden Waren das PostIdentVerfahren in Anspruch. denn nur so kann sichergestellt werden, das es der richtige ist, der bestellt.

Aber nur der Laptop und dein Internetzugang ist natürlich nicht mit einem Handy zu vergleichen, da das Handy immer einen eindeutigen Stempel hat und nur das Handy hat diesen Stempel.
Dein Laptop bekommt eine IP Adresse zugewiesen und die wird bundesweit immer wieder neu verteilt.
Deswegen kann kein Laden davon ausgehen, du hast hier schon mal mit Kreditkarte eingekauft und nun darfst du weiter bestellen. Denn dann würde jeder in der Bundesrepublik auf deine Kosten einkaufen  wenn er deine IP bekommt .

Handy ist also nicht so einfach mit Laptop zu vergleichen.

Aber wie Teleton schon schrieb, Angriffspunkte gibt es immer wieder, um Handykosten wieder zurück zufordern.
Aber der Aufwand ist exorbitant hoch und nur mit viel Know How zu realisieren. Das meinte ich mit "kaum die Möglichkeit".


----------



## BenTigger (18 Oktober 2013)

PS an Handyklau, gib mir mal deine Adresse und Geburtsdatum.
Dann könnte ich dir zeigen, wie schnell du plötzlich mit Waren beliefert wirst, die du gar nicht bestellt hast.
Du glaubst nicht, wie einfach das ist.

(Beliebt bei Leuten, die einem ungeliebten Nachbarn oder so ärgern wollen  )


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Oktober 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> PS an Handyklau, gib mir mal deine Adresse und Geburtsdatum.
> Dann könnte ich dir zeigen, wie schnell du plötzlich mit Waren beliefert wirst, die du gar nicht bestellt hast.
> Du glaubst nicht, wie einfach das ist.
> 
> (Beliebt bei Leuten, die einem ungeliebten Nachbarn oder so ärgern wollen  )


Adresse genügt - Geburtsdatum kann der fremde "Besteller" frei erfinden. Eigene Erfahrung!


----------

